# Switching to different brand



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Currently Im feeding orijen lbp to my pup and having great results but the cost is killing me. I want to switch to another grain free brand for lbp but not sure which to get. Im intrested in fromm and acana but there not grain free. What do/did you feed your puppy?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have been feeding Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold but don't have a real issue with grains vs white potatoes (this has no corn no wheat) and don't think it really is a problem unless the dog has allergy issues. 

I was looking at the glycemic load and inflammatory factor on nutrition data website and white potatoes vs most grains no big difference really.........sweet potatoes however are rather nice. Very revealing actually.

But let me say I am no expert just another lost sould looking at dog foods.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Acana is made by the same company as Orijen; Champion Pet Foods.

Acana has several grain-free lines: Grasslands, Pacifica, Wild Prairie and Ranchlands.

(I work at a health pet food store, if you have any questions about other kibble I can definitely help you out.)


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you. For acana, their grain free dont seem appropiate for lbp because of their ca/phos levels


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting. How did you come to that conclusion? Their Ca P levels actually looke more, not less, in line with large breed puppy than does Orijen. I do wish they would post MAX levels for both. Do you have that info?


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

But the orijen lbp ca/pho is balanced through the amount im feeding. If im feeding more of acana even though it has lower ca/pho, i figured I would be feeding more ca/pho with acana than orijen.
However im still intrested in acana lbp. Just wish there was a grain free lbp
Edit: this site has there max value
http://heartypet.com/p-9-acana-pacifica-grain-free-dog-food.aspx?AffiliateID=10075


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did the math and for all of the Acana Grain Free - the range of Ca for 1000 calories of food is (min) 3.4 to 4.7 grams [exclude ranchlands and it is 3.4 to 3.7] where for 1000 calories of Orijen the range is 3.6 to 4.4 [the high one is the large breed puppy] ... I cannot get the Acana Large Breed Puppy which would be actually higher at 4.6grams min per 1000 calories. My local distributor said some of the Acana foods have Milk Thistle which the FDA won't allow into the USA.

I did ask them about the higher, not lower levels of calcium in their large breed puppy formulas. Waiting for response. Did not ask about upper limits in the Acana though


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you nancy. So all the acana grain free is better than the acana lbp. And the ranchland would seem the best for my pup in terms of ca/phos? Not sure about the milk thistle, im from canada. Do you know why milk thistle is banned in the USA?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was told that. I don't think they are correct-it looks like it is banned in Europe.

Ranchland has the highest Calcium of them all. I thought the goal was to NOT overdo the calcium and Ranchlands has the highest of them all.

I would love others to play in because everything I have seen says to keep it below 1.5% on the Calcium is best but these foods are higher in Calories than most puppy foods so they would eat less. I would rather see a grams per day recommendation.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

So the grain free acana is not recommended for puppies?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

I live in Alberta and wanted to use a local food.... Settled on Acana Grain Free.

Our Pup has been on Wild Prairie from 3-10months and this week I switched to Ranchlands as she has much more of a drive for the red meat mix.

The Calcium levels are lowest in Wild Prairie and Pacifica, higher in Ranchlands and higher still in Grasslands (some of the "new" single protein packs have very high Ca I noticed). But overall still seem to be better than most other commercial foods.

I am very comfortable feeding Wild Prairie and Ranchlands to our girl.....


----------

